# OT- What's a bigger race: Daytona or The Brickyard?



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

What do you think?
My vote would be the Brickyard, but I'm biased.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Do you mean the Indy 500 or the Brickyard 400 when you say Brickyard?

if you are talking about the 400, clearly Daytona is bigger, but the Indy 500 tops them all IMHO.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Chop1965 said:


> Do you mean the Indy 500 or the Brickyard 400 when you say Brickyard?
> 
> if you are talking about the 400, clearly Daytona is bigger, but the Indy 500 tops them all IMHO.


Just to be clear:
I'm talking Stock car racing, and the two races to choose from are The Daytona "500" or The Brickyard "400"


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Then it is the 500, by a long way, surely?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Daytona 500 by a long ways. Is this a serious question?


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I'm from Indiana and would have to say Daytona. I has a much longer history with stock car racing


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I never miss Daytona but sometimes miss the brickyard and I too am from Indiana !


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I think the first Brickyard was HUGE! But Daytona is where it all began. Therefore, Daytona will always be huger...more huge...the race to win!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This week..... the Brickyard 400 is bigger.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I was born in Indiana. I like both races but my opinion is that Daytona is the bigger event. It's been refered to as NASCAR's equivalent of the Superbowl.

Randy.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Switching between the Brickyard and the F1 replay. No shortage of empty seats at Indy. OH, a NASCAR got a flat tire, Caution flag! 10 commercials coming your way...Back the F1 race


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Congrats to Jimmy Johnson for #4.....4 wins at Indy.

At least nobody was pushing him to the win.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

twolff said:


> No shortage of empty seats at Indy.


I flipped by and noticed this about 40 laps in, rght before we left to go to lunch.
Worst attendance I've ever seen at a Brickyard race.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> This week..... the Brickyard 400 is bigger.


Now....

the race at Pocano is the bigest race of the year.
Watch for military fly overs, celebrity singers, fireworks, and Sprint girls in race suits.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Now....
> 
> the race at Pocano is the bigest race of the year.
> Watch for military fly overs, celebrity singers, fireworks, and Sprint girls in race suits.


For God's sake.

Sorry I even mentioned it.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

An interesting question Bob...
From a marketing and history standpoint, Daytona is the leader by far.

But...

As much as I never thought I would say this... I have enjoyed the last few Indy races much more than Daytona. I think the high banked superspeedways are in serious trouble until someone solves the aero dependencies that rears it's ugly head. I give credit to NASCAR for trying... there are almost as many wings and flaps on a "stock" car as there is on a Formula 1 car as they try and break up the aero advantages!! LOL

Gary


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

History, tradition, and a better match between the cars and the track all point to Daytona for NASCAR. I was initially very excited to see NASCAR go to Indy but the races there have not really lived up to my expectations. I knew it would be a spectacle but I really hoped that it would be spectacular. It is a spectacle but still feels forced and contrived, the classic square peg in a round hole. 

I still love the Indy 500 race and the cars they run at that race. But running IndyCars at Daytona would be no better than running stockers at the brickyard.


----------

